# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  رأى محمد مرسى فى باسم يوسف وبرنامجه

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

رأى محمد مرسى فى باسم يوسف وبرنامجه



info

راي الرئيس محمد مرسي في برنامج باسم يوسف فالرئيس محمد مرسى تحدث فى هذا الفيديو عن باسم يوسف وقال رأيه فيه بصراحه تامه

 *-*-*-*-*-*-*-* *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

لمشاهده الفيديو

راي الرئيس محمد مرسي في برنامج باسم يوسف

المصدر : موقع مصرى

*

----------

